# Dell Monitor won't stay on



## ladyleila

Hi! Nice to meet you all...we're having a problem with an integral computer at work, and I am completely puzzled...hopefully you can help! We have a Dell computer with an LCD flat screen monitor. The computer boots up and runs fine, but we cannot get the monitor to stay on. It will come on for a moment, then turn off on its own; it started doing this infrequently a couple of weeks ago, but now the monitor just stays on for a couple of seconds before going off again. What can we do to get this computer up and running again?

Thanks so much in advance for any help offered...


----------



## Dell_CA

Hello,

My name is Mike, I’m a Technical Analyst at Dell corporate headquarters in Round Rock, TX. I’m part of an internet outreach team developed to interact with the online community regarding technical questions and issues that customers face with Dell products. 

When the monitor shuts off does the power light on the monitor go off or does it change to an amber color? If you hook the monitor up to another computer does it do the same thing? Also, if you hook up another monitor to this computer does it stay on?

Mike
Dell customer advocate


----------



## dariuscompany

yeah, mine started doing the same thing. it will stay on for about five minutes, then start turning itself on and off. if i unplug the monitor, then back in, the problem subsides for another few minutes. ironically, the logo that keeps popping up when the monitor goes on and off says "display perfection".


----------



## rutabaga

Hi,

I have that same problem. monitor stays on just a few minutes then goes blank. It happens regardless of what computer it is hooked up to. cannot get OSD to come up after it happens goes blank but it will read "no signal" . any help will be greatly apprieciated.


----------



## kick08

Hi,
I'm having the same problem with my computer now. I tried hooking up another monitor to the computer but still the same issue. Any answers?


----------



## yany

hello MIKE! nice to meet you...Thanks for solving the computer problems of the people =)
I have the same problem of ladyleila but my case is in a hp pavilion f1703 lcd flat screen. When the monitor shuts off, the power light on the monitor also goes off, it doesnt changes color. If I hook another monitor on the same computer, it stays on and functions normally. Please help...


----------



## dumplinz

Hello,

I am having similar problems but when i turn on my monitor it shows up for a split second and it goes black. The green light is still on but no image.


----------



## Dermurtagh

Dell_CA said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Mike, I’m a Technical Analyst at Dell corporate headquarters in Round Rock, TX. I’m part of an internet outreach team developed to interact with the online community regarding technical questions and issues that customers face with Dell products.
> 
> When the monitor shuts off does the power light on the monitor go off or does it change to an amber color? If you hook the monitor up to another computer does it do the same thing? Also, if you hook up another monitor to this computer does it stay on?
> 
> Mike
> Dell customer advocate


I too have the same problem. Dell 17 inch flat screen monitor that came with a standard dimension 4600 will only stay on for a second then goes off. On/off button stays green. I hooked the monitor up to another PC and still have the same problem. Any help would be really welcome. Do I need a new monitor ? Help


----------



## leadsinger

our Dell 17in monitor is fading to white very often any ideas on how to stop this from happening?


----------



## derrick499

I am having this issue with 2 of my monitors. They only come on for a second or 2 then go black. The light on the on off switch stays green and doesn't go amber. If you hit the on/off button and then turn it back on the monitor displays just like it should for a second or so then goes black again. I have tried other LCD's with the same computer and they work perfectly. I can't access the monitor's menu when it goes black or atleast can't see it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## nanato2

Has anyone received any answers regarding their dell moniter not staying on? I too am having the same problem. My moniter light stays on.


----------



## Dermurtagh

no reply with a fix has been posted. I brought my dell monitor to an electronics repair man and he said it was dead and would cost more than a new one to repair so I just bought another monitor (not dell) and I will never buy dell again. 

Mike from dell gave no help. thanks very much dell!


----------



## kenpopejr

We had same problem at work. Switched monitors and new monitor did same thing. We figured mobo problem, so we brought in another computer. STILL had problem. The only common piece of hardware we still had between the two computers was the brand new fancy surge protector power strip we just installed a few days ago. We unplugged the monitor from that, and plugged it straight to the wall. Problem solved.


----------



## coolroose

Solution:
The monitor itself need to be replaced. the pc is fine


----------



## donnmein

I see a growing number of users are having this problem. My Dell monitor also stays on for only a half second, then it goes black. (It's not the CPU; other monitors work with it just fine.) Dell support said that opening the monitor casing would cause more problems so I should just buy a new monitor (and then he tried to sell me one...) The monitor is 3 years old, so not new by today's standards, but it is a very nice, solid monitor and I feel guilty just banishing it to the garbage heap. Would really like to know if there's a relatively simple fix.


----------



## Welby Lad

I recently decided to get rid of a couple of excess monitors one of which was a Dell E172FPt.

To check it was still okay I connected it up to my system only to find I had the same problem as many others whereby it started then after a couple of seconds the screen went black but the on/off switch stayed green. My other monitor worked okay when tested.

Following the advice on many forums I stripped the monitor but could find no sign of any components having blown or overheated that would indicate where the problem lay.

However on one site the guy said to try uninstalling the graphics adapter and then re-start and let your computer search and re-install the drivers for the adapter to see if it was a software rather than hardware problem. Low and behold when I did the screen worked flawlessly and still is.

I would add that I had recently run a programme that had automatically updated all my drivers and afterwards I had found an Nvidia programme in 'Control Panel' that had not been there before. After carrying out this guys recommendations this programme had disappeared.

It may not work for every case but try the software option first before you start stripping the monitor and replacing expensive parts you might not need.


----------



## dssdude

Have you checked for the backlight bulb going bad. Take a flash light and shine it at the monitor at a 45degree angle to see if you can still see the expected image on the screen but very hard to see but you will see it. The green light on the monitor will stay out and it will come on for a second but go out with in seconds is a sign of backlight bulb issue. Some have put fans on the monitor to keep it cool and this keeps the monitor going. Sometimes its so bad keeping it cool won't work anymore and the bulb(s) need replacing. Some monitors are easy to replace the bulb on some are a huge pain. Bulbs are $15 to $30 to buy and your labor makes it worth trying otherwise the cost of repair equals a new monitor cost.


----------

